

643 megapixel image of our galaxy. Zoom, pan, play. Wow.  - brennannovak
http://141.209.165.197/~axel/mwpan2/

======
ggchappell
Very nice! (Although I think the interface needs a little work.)

For those wanting some pointers: The two prominent blobs below the Milky Way
in the right half of the image are the Large & Small Magellanic Clouds. Orion
is near the right edge of the image, just below the Milky Way. The Big Dipper
is in the upper-left portion of the image, more left than up. The Andromeda
Galaxy is not too hard to find: straight below the Big Dipper, a bit below the
Milky Way.

------
teuobk
Neat. Kind of reminds me of Stellarium, a free open-source digital planetarium
( <http://www.stellarium.org/> ). Great way to spend a few hours zooming in
and out on all of the various stars in the heavens.

